# Poll: Are grumps less likely to tip?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We've all had them. People who get in and start complaining about everything under the sun, up to and including flight cancellations, taxis, Uber prices, the weather, and so much more. I used to not care if someone was grumpy and still rate them 5 Stars if pick-up and drop-off went smoothly. But lately I am thinking they are less likely to tip and I've been giving them 4 stars unless they fork over a cash tip. To test my hypothesis, I should really collect some data and analyze.

What has your experience been? Are grumpy people less likely to tip?

Note:. This doesn't include people who are grumpy at pickup but you magically manage to turn around during the trip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Must be a East of California thing.
We don't get grumps.

Everyday interactions in California:

- "How you doing?"

- "Just happy to be here!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just this morning I had two people with flight delays or outright cancellations due to RAIN, yes RAIN over Chicago. Grumpy AF. I managed to turn both around by telling them everything's going to be OK (in not so many words) but still 4-*'d one for thinking I could pick up outside the Rideshare lane.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“How’s it going?”

“Just another day in paradise.”

Only response I ever get. No tip though.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> We've all had them. People who get in and start complaining about everything under the sun, up to and including flight cancellations, taxis, Uber prices, the weather, and so much more. I used to not care if someone was grumpy and still rate them 5 Stars if pick-up and drop-off went smoothly. But lately I am thinking they are less likely to tip and I've been giving them 4 stars unless they fork over a cash tip. To test my hypothesis, I should really collect some data and analyze.
> 
> What has your experience been? Are grumpy people less likely to tip?
> 
> Note:. This doesn't include people who are grumpy at pickup but you magically manage to turn around during the trip.


I picked up a grumpy passenger from a mechanic repair shop once. He still ended up tipping $2.00 on a $4 ride.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> I picked up a grumpy passenger from a mechanic repair shop once. He still ended up tipping $2.00 on a $4 ride.


Maybe they just need to pay someone to hear them vent?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Maybe they just need to pay someone to hear them vent?


He needed $4,000 worth of repair bills done. I tried to connect explaining that I had actually just had the transmission replaced the week before so I knew what it felt like. I had also offered to help unload his equipment but he declined.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> He needed $4,000 worth of repair bills done. I tried to connect explaining that I had actually just had the transmission replaced the week before so I knew what it felt like. I had also offered to help unload his equipment but he declined.


It can really pay off to connect with people. Don't know if I've been doing that lately or just getting lucky.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It can really pay off to connect with people. Don't know if I've been doing that lately or just getting lucky.
> 
> View attachment 226944


I think it's luck. Riders are tipping more on Lyft now to after a drought for me.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Must be a East of California thing.
> We don't get grumps.
> 
> Everyday interactions in California:
> ...


I'm not sure I believe this...even in SCLA? Oakland? Westminster?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I'm not sure I believe this...even in SCLA? Oakland? Westminster?


Yup.

Bakersfield are the only ones not happy to be in California. 
But then again, we don't consider that part of California.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Step 1: eff a pax and how thier day is going.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't remember a time where any grump ever tipped me. However, pax who are out for a good time will pay anything to make it happen. I had $75 in tips by the end of one of my evenings plus I had some good rides. I wish I got tips like that all the time because I never get these kind of rides anymore.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Best thing is to match your pax mood and agree with whatever they say. They're quiet? You're quiet. If they complain, agree and complain about something along the same lines. Creates a real "us vs. them" vibe. That being said, don't complain about uber or your pay or try to guilt a tip. If I hear that I'm just gonna be annoyed and tell you to get another job. And, as always, tip box.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Best thing is to match your pax mood and agree with whatever they say. They're quiet? You're quiet. If they complain, agree and complain about something along the same lines. Creates a real "us vs. them" vibe. That being said, don't complain about uber or your pay or try to guilt a tip. If I hear that I'm just gonna be annoyed and tell you to get another job. And, as always, tip box.


Yup a couple of times pax have complained about taxis, but they were conflicted, because they are loyal to unions and govt regulations and crap but can't fight Uber's great service and low prices. So I piled on, ripping on taxis, and I think at least once I was down rated for it.

Kind of similar to: your wife can complain about her dad but the instant you do, she defends him.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> but can't fight Uber's great service and low prices.


Of course they can't.

Uber is leading the way in shooting itself in the foot.
Regularly.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yup a couple of times pax have complained about taxis, but they were conflicted, because they are loyal to unions and govt regulations and crap but can't fight Uber's great service and low prices. So I piled on, ripping on taxis, and I think at least once I was down rated for it.
> 
> Kind of similar to: your wife can complain about her dad but the instant you do, she defends him.


I really try to toe the line on taxis... "I never want to take food off a guy's table, but taxis failed to evolve and got greedy".


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just this morning I had two people with flight delays or outright cancellations due to RAIN, yes RAIN over Chicago. Grumpy AF. I managed to turn both around by telling them everything's going to be OK (in not so many words) but still 4-*'d one for thinking I could pick up outside the Rideshare lane.


Wow MadTown, you are really hittin' people hard lately with the sub 5* ratings! I LIKE IT
Keep up the great work!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wow MadTown, you are really hittin' people hard lately with the sub 5* ratings! I LIKE IT
> Keep up the great work!


Seriously! How are drivers supposed to differentiate and dexide whether to accept if all riders have solid 5* averages? You gotta find some basis for sepaeating the wheat from the chaff.  Not as critical for rider to differentiate, since they don't have much of a choice.

I do notice sometimes that the pax cancels right after I send my "Good ____! I am driving an xxxxx. I will be there in Y minutes." text. Lol. Or maybe it's because they wanted a female driver for whatever reason.

Had a couple last night that made me wait like 6 minutes at pickup. By the time I dropped them off I had forgotten about 4*-ing them though because the shape of the woman's backside in black stretch pants, as she walked away from the vehicle, was absolutely jaw dropping. Lol .5*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> because they are loyal to unions and govt regulations


Most taxi drivers, like us, are independent contractors.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Seriously! How are drivers supposed to differentiate abd dexide whether to accept if all riders have solid 5* averages? Not as critical for rider to differentiate, since they don't have much of a choice.
> 
> I do notice sometimes that the pax cancels right after I send my "Good ____! I am driving an xxxxx. I will be there in Y minutes." text. Lol. Or maybe it's because they wanted a female driver for whatever reason.


Nahhhh! They cancel 'cause their looking to get matched with Rakos!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Most taxi drivers, like us, are independent contractors.


Ah ok. They have more of a team concept though and don't depend on individual performance like we do though. Plus they love govt regulations stifling competition. It's just the mentality that I can't really idntify with.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Most taxi drivers, like us, are independent contractors.


This is the kind of cab company we have in the People's Republic of Madison:

https://www.unioncab.com/About


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This is the kind of cab company we have in the People's Republic of Madison:
> 
> https://www.unioncab.com/About


That actually sounds pretty cool. I miss Madison and their worker collectives and crazy unabashed commies. I doubt they're very successful, but it makes Madison a very unique place in midwestern America. It's kind of kitschy and charming in its own way and isn't hurting anyone.

On topic, the talkers tend to tip more than the silents. The question is-- does the chance of a tip offset the annoyance of listening to someone complain, then trying to verbally wrangle a tip out of them? Most days, it's not. At least to me.

I typically don't have the patience for any angry mooing from the backseat.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> That actually sounds pretty cool. I miss Madison and their worker collectives and crazy unabashed commies. I doubt they're very successful, but it makes Madison a very unique place in midwestern America. It's kind of kitschy and charming in its own way and isn't hurting anyone.
> 
> On topic, the talkers tend to tip more than the silents. The question is-- does the chance of a tip offset the annoyance of listening to someone complain, then trying to verbally wrangle a tip out of them? Most days, it's not. At least to me.
> 
> I typically don't have the patience for any angry mooing from the backseat.


Yes no doubt about it Madison does have a unique political culture. They're so well-meaning and not shady like Chicago Democrats. And the unabashed commies are so cute hehehe. When it gets scary is when you go to a pro spending cuts rally at the capitol in a small group and are surrounded by tens of thousands of Union employees who seem to be paid to go protest for the week. And then you have some people wearing revolutionary Che Guevara type clothing. But I'm not as much of an activist as I used to be and I'm pretty tolerant and peaceful and most people are too.

I've come to accept that the place where I live and work is what it is and we all have to get along.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Note:. This doesn't include people who are grumpy at pickup but you magically manage to turn around during the trip


This is a skill in itself.


----------

